# Bees swarmed. Still do a split?



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

If you still have a lot of bees in the hives you can make a split for each queen cell you find. I split with capped queen cells with 2 frames of brood and I make as many that I can.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Are you even sure the swarm came from your hive? We have swarms around our apiary all the time and all our hives and marked queens are intact. Bees attract bees.


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

I would do detailed check of that hive you suspect. Lot of people talking about after swarms at our bee club and one of my own hives had multiple queen cells with plans to afterswarm. Dont lose more bees to after-swarms.


----------



## JimH845 (Jul 18, 2016)

Tenbears said:


> Are you even sure the swarm came from your hive? We have swarms around our apiary all the time and all our hives and marked queens are intact. Bees attract bees.


Good question. I didn't see the bees actually come out of the hive so I suppose it's possible. None of our queens are marked (survivors came from a local beekeeper and for some reason the new ones this year arrived unmarked). The swarm was only 2 days ago (rain still in the way of a detailed inspection) so I assume it's too early for a new queen? If I find a queen in there now then it would seem it was a "visiting" swarm.


----------



## JimH845 (Jul 18, 2016)

DaisyNJ said:


> I would do detailed check of that hive you suspect. Lot of people talking about after swarms at our bee club and one of my own hives had multiple queen cells with plans to afterswarm. Dont lose more bees to after-swarms.



My goal is to avoid another swarm. Weather has not been cooperating for a detailed inspection. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------

